# Any one in Sulmona, Pratola, Prezza, Popoli?



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello I am italian my name is Roberto and my wife Cynthia American we will be in Italy from June 18th to August 1st. Our trip is for business and pleasure, we will love to get together for a coffee and chitchat with english speaking in the area of Sulmona, Pratola, Prezza, Popoli, our factory is located in Torre De'Passeri , our home is in Sulmona. Please send a message if anyone in that area thanks


----------



## Paulie59 (Nov 29, 2015)

We just visited Navelli last August, not far at all, sorry I missed your post, I'll keep and eye out for next year.


----------

